# First one down!



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

Got 1 yote today! Sorry to say it was mangy without much fur on the tail. At least a few deer will be happy. I will get some pics on soon.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man! Do get us some pics if you took them. You can upload directly on this site. No need to find a place to upload them to, just hit "Manage Attachments" when posting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats! lets hear the story!


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

This one came in after a Quaker Boy Squeezin Screamer. I was sitting on a stone wall fence that split up 2 fields on the edge of the hardwoods. I called about 45 seconds and waited a few minutes then called again. I saw movement (lots of snow, so it was easy to see) in front of me. She stopped at about 40 yards and my AR with 50 grn V-max put her down.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds intense! Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Whoa thats a blood bath right there! Congrats and thanks for sharing the good news !!*


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats! I'm still waiting for my first.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!

Do they respond to the calls regularly in New York?


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't get to hunt as much as I'd like, but when I do get out I usually see 1 or 2 per day. The one I just got was during a 3 hour hunt pretty much in the middle of the day. I KNOW that if I was hunting morning or night I would have seen many more.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

That is cool. I may only see one every five or so trips out.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats! I got my first grey fox on January 14.


----------

